# Thanks! Added Pictures



## dgrminis (May 18, 2010)

I was fortunate to become the new home for 3 of the Wauk-A-Way Mares during their dispersal. They have been here since 5-01-10 and are settling in great. I would like to see if they have any foals listed.

Wauk-A-Way Rebecca 154472A

Wauk-A-Way Dreamy Eyed Girl 151577A

Wauk-A-Way Stephanie 07 159050 (I doubt she has anything as she was only born in 07)

Also I haven't ever had an ASPC pony before -- does it have a height listed on their papers somewhere? (If so I havent found it - so thought I would ask).

Thank you!


----------



## dgrminis (May 20, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## JennyB (May 21, 2010)

dgrminis said:


> Anyone?


Hi,

All three mares have not had any foals reg. which doesn't mean they haven't had any foals, with the exception of Stephanie 07. Sometimes height's are put on the papers, but most of the time they are not with ASPC ponies, unless added by owners later if they have won HOF or the owner just wants to add the height. I wish they would include heights, but since registration is done most times at birth, weaning or yearling age, they heights would not be known by then anyway. Shetland's generally get their height in their 2nd year and sometimes not until the 3rd year. I have found it depends on the individual, their growing enviroment and sometimes bloodlines too.

Dreamy Eyed Girl's dam is owned by Getitia Matheny of Buckeye WCF Farms in Ohio and she is 40" with ASPC(because they measure at the withers) and 38" as a Miniature so she has double papers and has had quite a few foals for them, one being owned by KayKay(Kay Baxter),Tiny Dancer, so you might try contacting them about their get from your Dream Girls's dam, Dancin Doll...






Good luck, they are some fine bred ponies and some have been small enough to be double registered. Please send on pictures when you get them and Congratulations!!!








Blessing,

Jenny


----------



## dgrminis (May 21, 2010)

Jenny,

Thank you very much for all of the information. I really am enjoying them so far.. They have been here almost a month now (doesnt seem like that long) and they are coming along nicely as far as trusting me and so forth. I believe my girls are taller than 38" but I havent actually measured them. If they were 38" or under that would be nice to have them double registered but until I measure them I do not believe that is the case. I will try and post some pictures of them - I have not posted pictures since the forum changed so have to see if I know how to do it


----------



## dgrminis (May 21, 2010)

If I did this right here are pictures of the 3 girls... About 3 days after they arrived.

Wauk-A-Way Dreamy Eyed Girl






Wauk-A-Way Rebecca






Wauk-A-Way Stephanie 07


----------



## JennyB (May 22, 2010)

Oh they are super nice...I love those tovero markings! Yes it would be nice to be able to get them double reg. even if the barely sweak in at 38". I am sure they will be terrific broodmares for you. Doc Wempe had a plan and it was working. I am sure he will always appreciate everyone's efforts at making sure his dream's help make other's dream's come true too.









... Will they just be broodmares or will you show them at all too. Thanks for posting the pictures of them. You might want to get them tested for the LWO gene as they have a lot of overo color patterns in their backgrounds!

Good Luck and Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## dgrminis (May 22, 2010)

I will definetly get them tested for LWO if we decide to breed them. I am kinda keeping my eyes open for ASPC studs we may like but at this point they are just here as pets essentially.... We are hoping to have them broke to ride/drive as well.... 2 of them are hopefully going this summer and then I will decide about the 3rd one after they come home


----------

